# Is it Ich?



## swim1259 (Nov 15, 2009)

I have a 20 gallon freshwater community fish tank. 3 of the 9 fish in my tank have white spots. I've reaserched ich and i am not sure if that is what they have. The only reason why i think this is because the white spots are bigger. Also, one of these fish only has the spot on it's tail and a fin. I need help!


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

swim1259 said:


> I have a 20 gallon freshwater community fish tank. 3 of the 9 fish in my tank have white spots. I've reaserched ich and i am not sure if that is what they have. The only reason why i think this is because the white spots are bigger. Also, one of these fish only has the spot on it's tail and a fin. I need help!


http://www.fishforums.com/forum/fyi-your-info/17445-ich-fighting-west-texas-style.html

TR


----------

